# Game Wardens 2



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

I decided to start another thread about game wardens because of something that happend this past weekend.  My brother and I lease two seperate pieces of my step  mothere's land, each haveing our own club.  But our land is close to each other and even touches at one corner.  Anyway, Sunday he calls to tell me that the wardens were on his lease this weekend checking all his hunters.  They actually walked up on them while in their stands.  They, as we do, follow all the rules so there was nothing for the wardens to "catch" them for.  One hunter was given a warning because his orange vest was "too faded."  He was told to get another one beacuse it was faded.  I guess I missed that in the regulations?

The wardens proceeded to tell all of them that they had been on the property earlier in the week, had located all their stands and had GPS'd them.  While they did not find any signs of baiting or any other wrong doing they informed them that they "know where they all hunt and they would be back."

Now I don't have a problem with game wardens checking on hunters or walking their land but if they find nothing why would they visit them during their hunt and disturb their hunt.  These guys all drove down from Atlanta, got up before the sun so they could be in their stands and not run off any deer and here comes somebody running off their game.  This is just not right.

For the guys in my club, keep this in mind.  While we have not seen them on our lease, and while we obey all the rules, don't be surprised if you have your hunt ruined by a game warden walking in on you.  And check those vests for fading!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 15, 2004)

If you ask me that borders on harrassment. I have seen officers wait close by vehicles and such but never heard of one coming into the woods to check a hunter. Were the DNR officers wearing their hunter orange? I think it is funny that we have to wear it at all times in the woods but I have yet to see a DNR officer with any hunter orange on at all.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2004)

It is hard for them to sneak up on you if they have on their orange!

I agree this is harassment!  If they walk all over my land and find nothing wrong then move on to some other land.  If you are coming to my stand just to see if I am wearing orange, or hunting without a liscense then wait at my truck until I come out.  It is not right for them to ruin my hunt!


----------



## mpowell (Nov 15, 2004)

yes, that sounds extreme to me and not hunter-friendly.

IMO, unless a warden has a valid reason to suspect illegal activities are taking place, he shouldn't roam the property looking for hunters to do something as mundane as a license/orange vest check.  if you're going to do that, you hang out at the hunter's truck or just inside the woods waiting for them to come out.  you sure don't go looking for him and ruin his hunt.

i was fishing one time at the evans county PFA a few summers ago when the warden showed up in his truck and small boat in tow on a trailer.  i was completely legal with license and WMA stamp, registration numbers, life vests, and i was catch/releasing that day so i didn't have to worry about creel limits.  i was the only one fishing that day and i was on the far side of the lake.  

after about 10 minutes, he got out of his truck and started waving at me.  once he got my attention, he started motioning for me to come to him!  yes, i was a little ticked about this.  he had a boat, and heck, he had time as well!  he could have hopped in his boat and come to me, OR waited me out if he just really needed to check out my license.  wasn't like i could escape!  instead, i had to drop everything and come to him.  i was only running a trolling motor so it wasn't a quick 3 minute trip to him!

he was a nice guy and i know he was doing his job.  but, i felt he could have taken an extra step and been a little more user-friendly instead of me having to use my limited fishing time to drop everything and come to him.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Nov 15, 2004)

He Want Find One Of My Stands I Take A Portable In And Out Every Time And Rarely Sit In The Same Tree Twice.i Can't Believe That A Warden Would Come To A Stand And Check Your License If He Has Been On The Tract And It Was Clean.thats A Waste Of Our Tax Dollars.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 15, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> The wardens proceeded to tell all of them that they had been on the property earlier in the week, had located all their stands and had GPS'd them.  While they did not find any signs of baiting or any other wrong doing they informed them that they "know where they all hunt and they would be back."


As some may recall, time and time again, I've defended the profession and am very thankful for the job they do.  However, if exactly as stated above, THAT is a ridiculous waste of time on their part!  You must hunt in a poacher free county or those boys get paid by the hour.  SURELY they could have been doing doing something more productive...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 15, 2004)

Down here in south Ga, game wardens don't walk up on you while you are in the stand and that's probably a good thing considering some of the trigger happy people around here. I have no problem being checked, but don't ruin my hunt by stinking up the woods and causing general disturbance. At least wait till I come out of the woods before checking. 
BTW, why in the world would you want to walk up on somebody sitting in a tree that you know is armed? : I doubt that job pays enough to get me to do that.


Jim M.


----------



## Guy (Nov 15, 2004)

You know what would be really funny?  throw corn out on at least two stands that no-one intends to hunt and put a dummy dressed up in camo in the stands with no orange.  

Pin a note on them saying "tailhole"


----------



## sage954 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Why don't we say enough is enough*

and get together as a group and make the state legislature repeal the warden's unconstitutional authority to trespass on private property. If a land owner wants their land patroled by a government agency then the land owners can sign a formal permission slip giving the wardens permission to invade their property at will.  It would not be any different than the note that we hunters must obtain. I do not see what the problem with this system is. It would be constitutional and preserve all private property rights.

Just a random point to think about: What if a warden gets hurt while snooping around your property. Who do you think they and the state are going to try to hold responsible.  

P.S. I do not give a rip what the SCOTUS has ruled concerning "open fields". I contend that this is an illegal ruling because it is unconstitutional. So don't even try to use this as justification for allowing wardens to trespass.


----------



## tobyfloyd61 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Have herd of this*

1 of them must have been ricky dempsey...


----------



## gabowman (Nov 15, 2004)

All I can figure is they are just trying to catch a few without their orange on. ALOT of hunters wears orange to and from the stand, but takes it off while on the stand. The liscense check is just done since they've walked up on a hunter I believe. Elsewise that could be done at the truck.

Just an opinion...

GB


----------



## Toliver (Nov 15, 2004)

sage954 said:
			
		

> and get together as a group and make the state legislature repeal the warden's unconstitutional authority to trespass on private property. If a land owner wants their land patroled by a government agency then the land owners can sign a formal permission slip giving the wardens permission to invade their property at will.  It would not be any different than the note that we hunters must obtain. I do not see what the problem with this system is. It would be constitutional and preserve all private property rights.
> 
> Just a random point to think about: What if a warden gets hurt while snooping around your property. Who do you think they and the state are going to try to hold responsible.
> 
> P.S. I do not give a rip what the SCOTUS has ruled concerning "open fields". I contend that this is an illegal ruling because it is unconstitutional. So don't even try to use this as justification for allowing wardens to trespass.




I really wish one of you that seem to think this way would answer my question.   HOW are they going to enforce the law from the road?  HOW are they going to KNOW if you're obeying all the laws from the road.  Again, it's a case of YOU BETTER ENFORCE THE LAW!!!!!  just as long as YOU DON'T BOTHER _ME_ WHILE DOING IT!!!!   Telling a hunter that checked out he'll be back is silly.  But to go onto private property is a necessity for doing the job.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 15, 2004)

Toliver said:
			
		

> But to go onto private property is a necessity for doing the job.


If that ever stopped, they'd be screaming inside of two years to have 'em back.  Obviously impossible to enforce the law regarding free ranging game animals if you can't go where the animals are.    : 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Arrowslinger (Nov 15, 2004)

I would be personaly ticked if anybody includeing law enforcement walked up on my stand while I was in it or any time for that matter. Fortunately for me my experiences with Game Wardens have been pleasent and brief "can I see you license" "sure officer" "get anything lately" "nope" "Have a nice night!".


----------



## Etter1 (Nov 15, 2004)

and these are the guys that want more of us to participate in hunting to pay THEIR salary.  That ticks me off to no end.  Just because you have a job in higher authority doesn't mean you need to be out harassing law abiding citizens.  It's funny, I have seen so much illegal activity in the woods and these guys are out messing with guys who they know are not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 15, 2004)

> The warden was in there off duty and the gun shop owner said the warden has around 1500 stand sites programed in his GPS.



Ya'll will believe anything. 



T


----------



## gooblinghost (Nov 15, 2004)

Do not believe everything that you hear.  I am a Ranger in South Georgia. I sure hate it that your hunt was messed up.  The way to handle it is to call the region office and make a complaint. I feel sure the region captain can solve that problem for you. If you do make a complaint please be man enough to use your name.  There is no reason to come in on a hunter while he is hunting unless the ranger has reason to believe you are breaking the law i.e.  he has previously found bait, possible hunting without permisson.  To check license or vest is not reason enough.  We do have the right to come in and check but it is NOT RIGHT.  GOOD LUCK and remember we are not all bad.  Also, remember that all the stories that you hear on us are not true.


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2004)

Todd E said:
			
		

> Randy,
> 
> Maybe his mentioning of the hunter needing to get a new vest was just a concerned person saying man that things faded and you ought to look into purchasing a new one.



 He was so concerned, he gave the man a ticket???

            so concerned, he had to walk to the guys stand to
            tell him???

            What would Randy's club have to do w/ the club 
            they were checking anyway???

Gooblinghost, thanks for posting. I know they are some great wardens here in ga. Same as hunters, don't let a few bad ones, make you think were all bad. I do not think it is right w/out probable cause. I know I wouldn't be happy.


I hope 25 solictors call each of their houses tonight while they are eating dinner.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 16, 2004)

Duff,

Randy said they guy was given a "warning" not a "ticket".


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2004)

ok,  a warning ticket


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

Todd E.,
You got the wrong guy.  As far as I know the DNR has never been on my property except to pass through to go to a "local duck pond."  I personally have never been check by DNR except on Piedmont NF and while fihing at west point.  But I have friends that have.  I did have a friend that was hunting near the line on his property.  The neighbors had bait on their side but he did not know it.  The DNR tried to fine him.  Fine was dropped.  But no.  I do not break the laws and as far as I know none of my members do.  I will not allow it.  Maybe that is why they have never been on our property.  No one should have a reason to complain and there should be no reason for them to be there.  Course that is true about my brother's place to, but the know where every stand is now.

As far as trying to catch people without orange on.  In my eyes that is not a game violation.  That law was passed to protect us from ourselves.  It has nothing to do with wildlife.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 16, 2004)

*All Game Wardens Welcomed.*

With all the crap that the wardens have to put up with, I don't see a problem.  This and a previous thread has made it clear that folks will mess with the wardens.  Put a fake hunter and corn out?, Run away from a warden to make him chase you down?    No wonder they come on the property.

Gooblinghost comes on this board and gives a reasonable solution to the problem.  I've met wardens throughout the country and I've had no problems with any of them.  Show them a little respect and they will show respect back.  While bou hunting in Alaska, I actually had the warden FLY in and land on the lake while I was stalking a herd.  Needless to say, I didn't get to complete that stalk.  The agent was courteous and wanted to check our license since there had been some poaching lately in the area.  While talking to him, he mentioned that another big group with a good bull was about a mile away and making their way towards us.  He wished us luck and flew off.  That bull now resides at my dad's house.  

Remember to show some respect.  If some of the folks acted the same way to the sheriff while making a speeding stop, they would more than likely be sitting in the jail waiting to explain their antics to the judge.


----------



## Keith48 (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

Imagine having a game warden stomp through your woods OPENING MORNING just because he saw your truck from the road, os he came looking for you. Yep! That is what happened to us in Emanuel County. My cousin drove down from Atlanta, bought a hotel room, got up early the next morning, and planned on hunting until around noon because he had to be back that night. I guess you would not surprised that we did not see anything but HIM that morning.

His reason for stomping in the woods after us? He found some baited stands about TWO MILES up the road. We were courteous and thanked him for his work, but it was an unnecessary disturbance. I don't see what baiting two miles up the road had to do with us.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2004)

> As far as trying to catch people without orange on. In my eyes that is not a game violation. That law was passed to protect us from ourselves. It has nothing to do with wildlife.



Randy, 

This was passed to keep others from shooting you. It happens. Although I may or may not agree with some aspects of our current orange law.


T


----------



## dave (Nov 18, 2004)

Throwback said:
			
		

> Ya'll will believe anything.
> 
> 
> 
> T



I know they use GPS. I've had one visit me at my stand, on my private property, with a GPS receiver in his hand. He was wearing orange that looked like a bird hunting vest. He demanded I unload my gun, lower it to the ground, and come down for a license check. One very ruined hunt.

I hate the fact that they ride 4-wheelers over land I paid for, and I pay the tax on. That's how they compile lists of stand sites on GPS receivers. GA needs to pass a law stating that DNR officers can only enter posted private property by foot. The 4-wheelers are way over the top. The "Open Fields" right shouldn't include ATVs.

Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 18, 2004)

Post your land against 4 wheelers. Those things will run the game off period.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2004)

> I know they use GPS.



So do I. It's not a double secret. 

My post was in reference to him having 1,500 stands on his GPS. I doubt it. The store owner was pulling your leg. 



T


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 18, 2004)

Throwback said:
			
		

> So do I. It's not a double secret.
> 
> My post was in reference to him having 1,500 stands on his GPS. I doubt it. The store owner was pulling your leg.
> 
> ...




Does anyone even MAKE a reciever that will store 1500???? The largest memory I have seen in a GPS is 1000.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 19, 2004)

The game warden is welcome on my hunting club any time.  It wont ruffle any feathers with us.  I would even tell him where all the stands were.  He drove up to the gate and checked my friend last year.  I know they walk our club because there was  a bad member that got cuaght baiting a few years before I joined.  No one knew he did it, but he put bait by all the club stands just out of sight.  The warden came in and got everybody down one morning.  The guy who did it admitted it and he was cited, and everyone else was verbally warned.  This guy had hunted their for 25 years, but that was his last day needless to say.  I know the game wardens ride atv's on property and I dont like that, but in some situations it is necessary.  If you have 1500 acres it may be the only real way they can check your property out.  If you have 200 acres then it may not be necessary.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2004)

> Maybe he has 2 of them. I don't know I'm not the one that talked to him.



Maybe the club president was pulling your leg cause he's worrying about something you're doing!   


T


----------



## Beehaw (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree with Throwback.  Every warden I have ever seen this time of year didn't have time to do much more than handle complaints.  I can't imagine him compiling 1500 stands in his GPS.  In GON they complain about barely having fuel to work as it is now, I can't imagine spending weeks hunting down stands, when most of them are legal.  It would be much better to wait for the "squeeky wheel."

B


----------



## rocket (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree w/ goblinhost.  The only way to make a difference is to file a complaint.  
Just like hunters, there are good wardens, and bad ones here in Florida.  One warden in particular was targeting folks hunting artifacts (arrowheads, pottery, etc.).  He was soon found w/ all those artifcacts in his personal collection at home.  Didn't loose his job either.
He yelled at me on a dove field once w/ no provocation.  After some heated words, he vowed to be back every time.  Seeing as we were not illeagal, I welcomed him.
Others I've met were super guys, pleasant to talk with.
If you have a bad seed, file a complaint, it's really the only recourse you have.  What else can you do?


----------



## Timbo (Nov 28, 2004)

Man,sorry to hear this.It does sound a bit extreme.I hope you don't get any more unexpected visits.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 28, 2004)

*Ifm they came in on me for no reason other than to just check...*

Then they will get an earfull before they leave..


----------



## sniper13 (Nov 28, 2004)

Several years ago in Hall Co. we had pulled up to the gate and were eating lunch. The local warden and his partner pulled up to the gate. I got up and walked toward him, extending my hand to shake hands with him. I greeted him pleasantly and asked what I could do for him. He put his hand on his pistol and rudely said I could start by showing him my license.    : 
That just hit me the wrong way and I was about to mention his Mama, I noticed his partner had exited the truck and unsnapped his holster and had HIS hand on his gun.
He checked all our  licenses, weapons and trucks and gear.
FINALLY after not finding any violations, they left. All this rudeness and "showing off" was uncalled for.
He now hunts the state aboritum in Braselton with a salt lick about 25yds in front of his stand. I thought about putting on the ghillie and slipping up on him and making a citizen arrest, but here in Jackson Co., I know it wouldn't do any good and I'd probably be the one to get in trouble.
I salute the Good wardens and appreciate the work Y'all do but Mickey needs to retire before he meets the wrong person and gets hurt being "ugly" to folks.
Thanks again for all the good wardens and the work y'all do.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 1, 2004)

In all the years I have hunted, I have never seen a Ranger in the woods during deer season without an orange vest on, never.  He knows that there are some idiots out there that shoot at moving bushes etc, heck, he works the shooting incidents that happen.

The reason he comes on land, it's his job, nothing more.  How do you expect him/her to know if there is any wrong doings, bait, etc, without looking.  Face it guys, it is what they are paid to do and nothing we can do to stop it,
it is the law and what they are supposed to do

I know when one walks up on you in the woods it has a nack for ticking you off because you are hunting, BUT, that is what he supposed to do.  They know most are law abiding hunters, but not all are, and that is how they catch the bad ones in the crowd.  When they approache me, I lay the gun to the side and greet him/her nicely, they are doing nothing but their jobs, why make it harder on them.  They already know that 100% of the people they face are armed too


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2004)

LARRY ROOKS and I finally agree on something!  


T


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2004)

Larry,
Wrong!  I don't as I have said have a problem with them walking my land before season or even during season if after hunting hours.  But it is not right for them to come on my land and follow me to my stand after I got up early drove down got out in the cold before daylight just to get me best shot at taking a deer and here they come during the best part of the morning a ruin it.  If they think I am doing something wrong or they want to check me then wait at the truck until I come out.  If I am not wearing orange they will see it then.  If I don't have any liscense they will catch me then.  If I have not tagged or written up my deer they will catch me then.  I can't think of ANY good reason for them to come looking for me in the stand.  If they suspect I am baiting then visit my stand after hunting hours, check it out.  If they were to find bait, and they would not, then I would expect a visit to my stand during my hunt but only then!

If they want to wait at my truck to check me then I don't have a problem with that, but to GPS stand locations, and not find anything around the stand to indicate something illeagal and then visit those stands during hunting times is just not right!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 2, 2004)

Randy
I guess being a retired LAw Enforcement officer puts me on the Enforcement officers side.  He'She has a job to do, just like all Law Enofrcement.  You have a problem with tresspassers, I bet the Ranger is the one you call for help too, part of his.her job, but in other performances of their legal duties, people elmoelmoelmoelmoelmo about it.  You need em, you call em, other than that, have no use for them or their existance.

Do away with the Rangers lime some have suggested and see what you get.
You want have anywhere to hunt safely, cause some jackleg will be hunting your proeprty like it or not, there will be no controle.  You can't kill em just because they are tresspassing and they know it, so they'll keep coming.  The Law is why things go as they go, do away with it and life would really suck for a good citizen.  

People whine and cry every day because they have to go thru a roadcheck on the highway, delays their plans.  But, these rand checks take some off the raod that have no business there, drunks, those with no insurance or lis.
and catches wanted criminals that have been dodging LAw Enforcement for some time.  You hate to see the LAw Enforcement but when you need one,
it's different.  You have an accident, other driver has no insurance or drunk,
your glad to see him/her then, any other time, people have no need for them.

DNR has been responsible for many of these long time criminals being arrested too, their road blocks catch em just like those held by GSP.  DNR has in many cases caught those convicted felons sitting on deer stands with a gun, which is a blessing, not a harrassment.  I don't want know criminals and felons wlaking the woods with guns, do you?  DNR does not either.  

DNR has NO way of knowing that you are a fine and outstanding individual just because you are sitting on a deer stand either unless you know each other perosnally, in which case he would not check you.  This is how they perform the job they are paid to do.  Chances are, once he has checked you, he want be back, he knows you are all legal, no baiting, got your orange, your lis, etc.  Now if he/she came in once a week while on stand and checked you over and over, yea, I see a problem, but because he checks someone once, I don't, while sitting on a stand or any other time.  Just my opinion, don't mean to ruffle any feathers, just standing up for local law enforcment, where would you be without em??????


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 2, 2004)

Someone posted on here that the warden asked him to climb down.  What if he had fallen while climbing down?  What if he had fallen and died, because he was much more nervous than normal because of the Officer telling him to climb down?  

cha-ching $$$$$$$ lawsuit - I would put the over/under on the settlement at 75million for a wrongful death.  Probably 150million if the guy was paralized.

Some smart guy may fall while climbing out and hurt his arm for a million.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 2, 2004)

Gone fishing
Why would he have been overly nervouse IF he was not doing anything illegal?  Seems to me he climbed the tree on his own before he was checked,
and wold have had to climb down to get out anyway.  No law suite there
that is worth anything.  No different than a traffic stop by a State Trooper and the violator steps out in front of an oncoming car, not the troopers fault


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2004)

> cha-ching $$$$$$$ lawsuit - I would put the over/under on the settlement at 75million for a wrongful death. Probably 150million if the guy was paralized.



People who think like you are the reason we need tort reform. You immediatly think of playing the injury lottery. 

What if he fell on top of the ranger? Could the ranger sue him for aggravated stupidity?


T


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 2, 2004)

:d


----------



## NO LIMIT (Dec 2, 2004)

sage954 said:
			
		

> and get together as a group and make the state legislature repeal the warden's unconstitutional authority to trespass on private property. If a land owner wants their land patroled by a government agency then the land owners can sign a formal permission slip giving the wardens permission to invade their property at will.  It would not be any different than the note that we hunters must obtain. I do not see what the problem with this system is. It would be constitutional and preserve all private property rights.
> 
> Just a random point to think about: What if a warden gets hurt while snooping around your property. Who do you think they and the state are going to try to hold responsible.
> 
> P.S. I do not give a rip what the SCOTUS has ruled concerning "open fields". I contend that this is an illegal ruling because it is unconstitutional. So don't even try to use this as justification for allowing wardens to trespass.




i cant agree with you more!!! i love this idea


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 7, 2004)

Larry Rooks said:
			
		

> Gone fishing
> Why would he have been overly nervouse IF he was not doing anything illegal?  Seems to me he climbed the tree on his own before he was checked,
> and wold have had to climb down to get out anyway.  No law suite there
> that is worth anything.  No different than a traffic stop by a State Trooper and the violator steps out in front of an oncoming car, not the troopers fault



Let's see if I can explain this better.  If the cop stopped you and made you run accross a 4 lane highway and you got hit, then who would be at fault? 

If a GW walked up on you at 8am and made you climb down from the tree would you be:
a)  very pleasant and not in anyway annoyed
b)  angry that he has overstepped his bounds and is harrassing you for no reason
c)  nervous, just because he is an authority figure (If you don't believe this would happen to some people then you are wrong.)
d)  wondering if something has happened to your kid, or wife, and he is there to tell you the bad news

If you fall and can prove that either b, c, or d were taking your concentration from climbing down then you would have a case.  Especially since you were not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 7, 2004)

Throwback said:
			
		

> People who think like you are the reason we need tort reform. You immediatly think of playing the injury lottery.
> 
> What if he fell on top of the ranger? Could the ranger sue him for aggravated stupidity?
> T



Have you ever met me?  What is my line of work?  What color am I?  Do I have an education?  Do you know anything about me?  Since the answer is no, then how do you know how I think?  I have said this before on this site, but people need to avoid putting their tone of voice with a post until they get to know the person better.  

My statement was simply pointing out the ignorance of the GW, and the DNR to not think of these things until it is too late.  After something like this happens folks like you and I are left to pay higher taxes to cover their lack of foresight.  A lady won a law suit against McDonalds because she burnt her leg with hot coffee, the tobacco companies forced to pay BILLIONS because their product caused illness, even though the packages says it causes illness.  Do you think if someone fell out of a tree because they were climbing down as a result of an order given to them by a GW they would hessitate to sue?

Answer this question honestly:
If you were told to climb down by a gw and you fell and broke your back.  Now you are paralized.  You can no longer support your family.  You were the carrier of health insurance, now in your condition your employer must lay you off.  You have to keep some insurance and you only option is Cobra.  The home nurse costs $500/month, Cobra cost you ~$800/mos., and you can't get any other insurance because of your condition.  Your wife can't make enought money to pay the insurance, mortage, and put food on the table.  

Would you sue the state for what happened?  

Initially when the lawyers spoke to you, your answer may be no.  But as you watched your family suffer, knowin gyou could fix everything by swallowing your pride, you would change your mine.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 7, 2004)

GoneFishing,

Game Wardens have asked thousands of hunters to climb down out of trees over the years.

How many of them fell?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 7, 2004)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> GoneFishing,
> 
> Game Wardens have asked thousands of hunters to climb down out of trees over the years.
> 
> How many of them fell?


probably about the same number of people who burned their crotches on McDonald's coffee.  
Couldn't resist.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

My point is they should not have the right to ask me to climb down!


----------



## ldavid008 (Dec 7, 2004)

Just an fyi for some of all, but the GW's have probably been all over all of ya'lls land and leases. We had our local warden come by our camp two years ago just as we were coming in and talked to him for a good hour. During the conversations it came out indirectly that he knew the locations of most of our stand locations. He was saying that on Mondays through Thursdays he goes over different properties (his atv making it easier to cover more ground), Fridays planning and working out schedules with his fellow wardens and the weekends staking out the locations of illegal hunting found during the week. We're not sure how many times he's been over our lease, but since he's done it at least once and didn't find anything we figure that he hasn't done it much. But either way I've only actually seen one warden (him) in fifteen years of hunting and that any amount of time he is spending on our land is minimal to the amount of time the poachers are spending there. We've got at least one who is turkey hunting every year which wasn't that big a deal since we don't turkey hunt. But the missing $300 tripod from that same area is a big problem. Makes me kinda of wish he'd come by more often.

LY


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2004)

> If you were told to climb down by a gw and you fell and broke your back. Now you are paralized. You can no longer support your family. You were the carrier of health insurance, now in your condition your employer must lay you off. You have to keep some insurance and you only option is Cobra. The home nurse costs $500/month, Cobra cost you ~$800/mos., and you can't get any other insurance because of your condition. Your wife can't make enought money to pay the insurance, mortage, and put food on the table.



You told me to answer honestly so here goes.....

I DO NOT hunt from stands. I hunt from ground blinds and on foot. So the chances I would fall from a stand are 0%. 


T


----------



## reddawg9 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Dnr*

THANKS GOOBLINGHOST FOR COMING ON THIS POST.

I JUST WANT TO SAY MY 2 CENTS.
I WISH SOME OF YALL WOULD BRING OUT YOUR CRYING TOWELS AND START COMPLAINING JUST A LITTLE BIT MORE.

I HUNT IN TALBOT CO.AND JUST LOVE TO SEE DNR COME ON OUR PLACE, I GAVE HIM A KEY TO COME AND GO AS HE PLEASE.
WE HAVE INVITED HIM TO COME AND DOVE HUNT,AND DEER HUNT W/US, HAS NOT YET, BUT HE IS WELCOME ANY TIME HE FEELS TO COME.
IT JUST SEEMS TO KEEP PEOPLE MORE ON THE LEGAL SIDE,EVEN THE CLUBS AROUND US. 

THEY WOULD NOT BE COMING ON YOUR LAND IF THEY DID NOT HAVE A REASON TO,LET THE BOYS DO THERE JOB AND LOVE IT THEY ARE DOING IT.
HOW WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE IN THERE SHOES/
I WOULD NOT LIKE IT ONE BIT,AND ESPECIALY AFTER READING THIS POST.
KEEPING GIVING DNR A HARD TIME WHEN THEY COME TO YOUR LAND AND THEY WILL COME MORE OFTEN JUST FOR THE FUN OF IT,I BELIEVE

HAVE PUT ON MY THICK SKIN NOW I AM READY FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAL (Dec 8, 2004)

Reddawg9,
I agree with your post and like you have never had a problem with any of our Game Wardens.They are always respectful of me and my guest.They are also always welcome on my property anytime for whatever reason.When I shoot birds I most always call them and tell them what is going on and ask them to come and enjoy the fun.I know there is always a bad apple in every barrel but I have not found it as yet with our Wardens.
Sometimes when we find someone we can't get along with we need to examine ourselvies.The problem could and probably is US.
Now I have on my thick skin!


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

Reddawg,
I have a good idea.  I am not DNR but I can just as easily walk your land and hunt with you and report to them any illeagal goings on.  So PM me you lease location and I'll be down to walk your land...........say around 8:00 Saturday and Sunday morning.  Get real, you mean to sit here and say that after you look forward all week to hunting and you get up early adn go to your stand and sit there all quiet adn still for an hour dn tehn somebody (DNR or not) walks up on you adn rins your hunting for the morning you would not be upset!  I don't have a problem at all with DNR. Actually, I would love to have their job they just do not make enough money for me to live on.  They should just show hunters a little respect and not visit during hunting hours unless they have resonable cause to believe something illeagal is going on.  Just because there is someone hunting is not resonable cause to believe they are breaking the law.


----------



## reddawg9 (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy,
        I Am As Real As It Gets,man It Wou Ld Not Bother Me One Bit If Dnr Walk Up On Me In My Stand,and The Reason Is I Have Nothing To Hide From Him Or Anyone. I Would Just Get Down And Go And Slip Into Another Spot W/ No Problem
       Have You Ever Thought That Maybe He Has Seen Somethig On Your Property,not Saying From You,but From Someone Else.

    Randy : You Can Say What You Want To About Them And Be All Mad, But You Just Need To Keep One Thing In Mind They Are Doing There Job No Matter If You Or Anyone Else Likes It And That Is The Bottom Line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Dec 8, 2004)

You guys are having so much fun with this, I had to jump in.  No one likes to be disturbed while on the stand.  That said, from what I'm reading, I would get the impression it's a regular event to have a warden disturb you in the stand.  I just don't believe it.  With all the budget cuts at DNR there aren't enough wardens to do their job as it should be done, let alone harass anyone.  I can't even get DNR to investigate a poaching on my property where I gave them the name & license number of the vehicle.  Like Reddawg, I have invited the wardens to come any time & welcome their presence.  But be honest now, how many times have you had your hunt interrupted by a warden?  I'm guessing less than 1% of hunters have ever been checked much less have a hunt interrupted.  But considering all this bellyaching you would think you can't go to the woods without a warden there.  Be thankful you've got a warden around to help keep things within the law.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

I think I have said this before but just in case.  My comments are based on the fact that the DNR did visit my brothers lease which does join mine.  However, as far as I know they have never been on mine.  I personally have not been distrubed by them while on stand but the did just recently visit my brothers lease and walked up on everybody in the lease throughout the morning.  They found nothing.  They told them that they had visited the property earlier that week and had GPS'd every stand they found.  They had found nothing to indicate any wrong doing while walking the property earlier but were just coming back to visit while eveyrone was on stand.  They did issue one guy a warning for orange.  They said his was faded too much and he should buy a new one.  I have not seen this vest but according to my brother is was orange.  I searched the regs and could not find a "shade" requirement.  Through all the harassment, that is the only thing they found wrong?  Seems like a lot of wasted time by the GW and it is a shame they ruined the morning hunt for all the members to find nothing.  As I have said, I have nothing against the DNR.  SOme of my frineds are DNR.  They have a job to do and I respect them for that.  My beef is they should show hunters some respect as well.  If they want to cruise land do it during the off season or at least outside of hunting hours.  They can usually tell if someone is on the property hunting.  If there are trucks parked there and they want to check the hunters then they should wait at the truck for them to come out.  If they have cruised the land previously or have a tip that someone is baiting then by all means go in and catch the slobs.  But if they have no probable cause then let the hunters hunt in peace.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Dec 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> My beef is they should show hunters some respect as well.  If they want to cruise land do it during the off season or at least outside of hunting hours.  They can usually tell if someone is on the property hunting.  If there are trucks parked there and they want to check the hunters then they should wait at the truck for them to come out.  If they have cruised the land previously or have a tip that someone is baiting then by all means go in and catch the slobs.  But if they have no probable cause then let the hunters hunt in peace.




My thoughts 100% . If they want to check liscense and for orange vests they can hang around the trucks until late morning when hunters are coming out of the woods. They can check stands during the week when it is less likely someone will be hunting, then come back and bust them on the stands if anything is found.


----------



## Toliver (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## mpowell (Dec 9, 2004)

THunter said:
			
		

> I always referred to him as an A.H.



i take it you don't mean "admirable hunter" there, thunter!


----------



## stickflinger (Dec 11, 2004)

*Think about it!*

Randy, I don't think you are not giving Rangers enough credit. What if you had a job where you had face armed people on a daily basis. Hear all of the reasons why they didn't have their license, or orange vest. They have to put up with alot of lip from hunters that think they are always in the right, and the rangers are always wrong, or just coming by to harrass them. This does not mean all hunters, don't get me wrong I'm sure you are an ethical hunter. That ranger that wrote the warning could have written a ticket instead. Did you stop to think by writing the warning that he was assuring that the guy with the faded vest would get another one, and then be more visible, and safer when he was hunting. If you haven't guessed yet, yes I am a Ranger. I can't speak for every Ranger out there, but we are just doing our job, not trying to make anyone mad. We just want to make woods,and lakes safe for everybody. 99% of the time when you are check if you treat the ranger with respect you want see him near as often. But, if we don't go onto the lands in the county we are assigned to we, there is noway we can find the people that are doing wrong. I'm sorry that you had a bad experience with a ranger, but that one time shouldn't turn you against all of us. Just my two cents worth. Not trying to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2004)

Stickflinger,
I don't see where you though I was not giving credit to the Rangers.  I said I respect them and their job.  In fact I would love to do what you guys do.  I just don't see how you make a living at it.  My wife is also in law enforcement as are a lot of my friends.  I feel your pain.  I know it is a hard job.  I just think there are some rangers as there are other law enforcement agencies that step over the line.  And walking around in the woods looking for people in their stand during hunting hours is stepping over the line.  Especailly when you have walked the property and have found nothing wrong.

Unfortunately the law enforcement business is a job you have to do because you love it.  You guys do not make enough money to do it just for a living.  As such there are persons in that business that are there for the POWER it brings to them.  Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of people in that business for the right reason.  They like helping people and feel they are serving their community.  But there are also a lot of guys (especially young guys) that get in it for the POWER.  I see it every day.  My wife is in that business as well as a lot of my friends.  I would be to if I could make a living.  I respect you and your job.  I hope you are in it because you love it and you are serving your community and trying to protect people an make it better.   Unfortunatley, like everything else, there are bad apples that give bad names.

BTW, I think the Ranger wrote a warning becasue a ticket would not have held up in court.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys, there is always a bad egg somewhere.  I once ran up on a DNR Ranger that was in a store trying to buy a certain kind of bullet for his gunbelt.  Being asked why, his comments was, "They look bad in the belt"  Knew right then he was one that was just trying to make a name for himself, and he ended up GONE in a hurry.  Always one out there, BUT, all are not that way.  Let the Rangers do their job with no whining and argument.  You never know when you may need one and that Ranger you gave a hard time
may be the one answering the call.  Give them the respect they deserve and nothing more.  So it messes up a few minutes of hunting time, big deal, they are only doing their jobs, nothing more.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 13, 2004)

I was met at the truck after my hunt by the DNR ranger for Heard County last night. We had a cordial conversation and he checked my license. I also got his card in case I need to contact him about any incidents. I appreciated him not walking in on my hunt. He saw my hat and knew about Woodys and is a member, but chose to remain anonymous. I can respect that and appreciate what they do.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 13, 2004)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> He saw my hat and knew about Woodys and is a member, but chose to remain anonymous.


Them boys are sneaky ain't they?...   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Kimosabe (Dec 13, 2004)

For those of you who think they are doing nothing more than their job...

I work for a paper company and we lease a lot of land here locally. Almost 500 thousand acres. The local warden had his eye on a piece of property that we owned and leased out to a group of good guys that was law abiding in every sense of the word. The local GW really wanted to hunt this place so what did he do? Liscense and baiting checks every morning and afternoon that someone was on the lease hunting. In the end, the guys dropped the lease due to all of the hassel and I bet not one person on Woody's can guess who currently leases the property. THAT'S RIGHT! BIG SUPRISE!! It's the local Game Warden!!!

Just doing their job... I THINK NOT

Scout and check for bait during non hunting hours. If any is found then come back to check for someone in the stand. Check liscense and vests at camp or the truck. Don't check people for license over and over again. Rechecking a stand that the GW has already found to be in compliance at 8 AM in the morning while you are hunting is a lot of things but it is NOT JUST DOING THE JOB!!!

I realize that not all are bad. In actulality it is probably only a handfull. But come on, if you think ALL GWs, law enforcement, and the like are only doing things that are RIGHT and JUST, then you are living in an idealogical dreamworld.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Turk (Dec 13, 2004)

Kimosabe: By local Ranger I assume you mean the Webster County Ranger. I can tell you with 100% certainty that the Ranger assigned to Webster County has never leased any hunting property. I hunt private property. Have for 22 years. If you're referring to the Stewart County Ranger he also hunts private property...no lease. If what you said actually took place I want to know about it. I take such accusations VERY seriously. If you're from Preston then you know me, you should also know that I don't tolerate that type of activity by Rangers under my supervision. I would appreciate it if all of ya'll that post complaints on Rangers would contact their Sgts first. If it's important enough to you to complain about it on this forum then it should be important enough to file a formal, written complaint. Rest assured that complaints received in my work section will be investigated. The Rangers I supervise know that the best way to get on my bad side is to mistreat the public. Like I said, if you're from Preston you know me and know how to contact me. I would appreciate you getting in contact with me so that I can get more information from you regarding this incident. I will supply you with a formal complaint form since some of these allegations could result in severe disciplinary action. If it happened in another county I will refer it to the appropriate Sgt.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2004)

Turk,
Can you tell me how to get in contact with the Sgt. for Monroe Co?  Also, do you allow your guys to visit hunters during hunting hours while they are in their stands if they do not have any complaints that something is going on?  That is really the only gripe I have with DNR.  I just don't think they should walk my land during hunting hours unless they have a reason to believe something is going on.  Am I out of line?  Should I just happily greet them and thank them for ruining my morning hunt.


----------



## Turk (Dec 13, 2004)

Randy: I'm not sure who the Sgt is that covers Monroe County, contact the Macon office (ph# in hunting regs) and they'll get you in touch with him. As far as checking hunters, I require the Ranger to have "articulable suspicion" that a violation is occuring if they haven't previously documented bait or another violation on the property. Articulable suspicion is a lesser requirement than probable cause. They need to be able to explain to me why they went in. We try to empathize with the sportsmen and target the flagrant violators. My premise is that we're all on the same team. LE and the law abiding sportsmen need to get together and form a united front against the slobs and poachers.


----------



## CAL (Dec 13, 2004)

All,

May I say a word or two about Mr Turk.I have known him for many,many years.More than I can count,I think since 1978.He is a fair and just Warden and MAN.He has been on my farm mainly during dove season and is always a perfect gentleman.He does his job as he is suppose too.At one time he and I attended the same church.

The Rangers that work under him are just as he is.As I posted before,they are always welcome on my property for any hunting function or any other reason they see fit.


----------



## BWANAMARK (Dec 13, 2004)

Turk, I just read all of these posts for the first time and although I am a 15 year lawyer, I was not aware of the private land "rights" possessed by wardens that others speak of.  I am sure (vaguely) that I read the open fields case cited to, at some point way back when, but never thought about it. However, I would have to say that overall - looking at the balance of public and private interests and criminal law as a whole, the standard you employ of a reasonably articulable suspicion ought to be the law, if it is not already.  If it is not the law, then your own personal standard on it speaks highly of you and yours.  *Thank you.*

On the "Cha Ching!" lawsuit from falling out of a tree stand when the game warden woke you up unexpectedly like, you can forget it.  They are immune from such non-sense when peforming discretionary duties (also beware - it is a discretionary act for one law enforcement officer to determine in their mind whether another officer is engaged in the excessive use of force - so no suit there either, even if they are smiling while watching). I practice personal injury law and I doubt that any plaintiff's lawyer would ever take such a case of falling out of the stand, unless the stand and harness were both defective.  There is a lot to be said for assumption of the risk and not hunting with a safety harness on at all times, from the first step up.
Gravity is what it is and then all that and more.

The supporting tort reform comment was _way over the top by the way_.  No tort reformer can ever spout off enough false rhetoric to defeat the facts (if anyone still cares about the facts or the "truth"). Wyoming has a constitutional amendment banning any cap on personal injury damages. The tort reformers thought they would get that changed this year, so the legislature there could cap med mal cases next session.  They (insurance, etc.) spent millions but lost the referendum - the majority of Wyomings are not stupid.  The tort "deform" they want here in GA is going to hurt only old people and kids and people who live their lives in constant tormenting pain and it will *not ever* lower anyone's insurance rates.  This is fact from other states' experiences. Relate to this - if someone took your eyesight and you could never see to hunt or be in the woods to watch the sun rise and set again - you'd readily agree (right now, in advance) that $250,000 is all that your future lifetime of outdoor experiences would ever be worth to you, right?  What is it worth to teach your son to shoot or to help your daughter catch her first fish?  God forbid that decision for any of us, but if it has to be made, I'd want a dozen votes from home, rather than the insurance lobby at the Capitol to decide that issue of value for me and my family.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 13, 2004)

I also stand behind Cal and what he has stated about Turk. I know Turk personally and if I need him at anytime he will come or send one of his Ranger's if he is not able. I have known Turk for many years and if he tells you something as the old saying goes "you can bank it". He and his Ranger's are welcome anytime and they are aware of it.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 14, 2004)

Randy


Was his name Robert Peacock?  One of our members says he filed a complaint about him.


----------



## Randy (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't know his name.  I was not there.  It was my brother's lease which is between me and you!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 14, 2004)

Peacock handles Bibb County if nothing has changed since last year, met him while Duck hunting for the first time in 24 years.  He did his job, heard th4e shots and came in and checked.  We were all legal, had a nice conversation and he left, we left, nothing to it.

Don't know TURK personally, I don't think anyway, but he seems to be a good un.  

Kimosabe
Like I said, there may always be a bad egg in the basket.  Consider that adn let Turk know who the culprit is and he'll put a stop to it.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 14, 2004)

Peacock has been working Crawford too.



Almost forgot .......... Randy. Alva Lindsey's bunch over at Smoke House Hunting Club, they came over asking us if we had problems with Peacock. Don't know both sides of the story so won't post it.


----------



## Kimosabe (Dec 14, 2004)

The assumption that the ranger that I was speaking of worked Webster County is wrong. By locally, I meant somewhere in the area that we own land. Oh, and we own land in almost 30 different counties between two states. With that said I do not wish to say what county this happened in. If this had been done to me, then yea, I would. As I said, this happend to some of our leasees, not me. I personally was not harmed or effected in any way. I was only making a point that not all officers are on the up and up at all times. Turk, as far as knowing you, I don't think that I do. I have only lived in Webster county for about 2 years so I don't know a whole lot of people in the area. Again, my point was only to merely point out to the one's that thought otherwise that not all rangers are just doing their job. As with any other profession, there are ********s out there and there are great people out there.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 14, 2004)

Welcome to Woody's Turk.  Fellas, I am not a Moderator here obviously but it seems like we should refrain from posting GW's names on a public forum.  I wouldn't want anyone posting my name and County if I was a GW and this man may not either.  Maybe we should PM each other if we need to "name names".  I think most law enforcement would agree that PERSEC (personal security) is paramount.


----------



## Turk (Dec 14, 2004)

Kimosabe: Thanks for clearing that up, I just want everyone to know that some of the accusations made against officers can have very serious consequences both for the officer and for the complainant if the accusations prove to be unfounded. We would like to know about these incidents so that they can be properly investigated. Often they are like "MuyGrande's" posting of the never ending story. Bubba tells Earl at the camp, Earl tells Joe at the cafe, Joe relates the story at the gun shop..etc.  Unproffessional conduct by some Rangers makes us all look bad, and if it is occuring I can assure you the DNR Command Staff and field Sgts. won't put up with it.
GeorgiaBoy: Good point about security, however I have always found that the more accessible I am to the public the better I can do my job. I don't mind any of ya'll knowing who I am or where I work. I'm actually pretty proud of it!!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 15, 2004)

I will say this I had a run in with Peacock twice and felt he did his job fine and was professional, I'm not trying to bash the guy. 


Also, he was pretty much invited onto our club. We've had many problems in the past with road poachers. We have miles on public dirt road that run right through the middle of our club. We usually find road shot deer every year, most often after deer season ends in Janurary-March. 

They set up the Robo-Deer 2 years ago on our place and caught 4 teenagers who shot at the decoy and were drinking with open containers; not Peacock, he just started this year.

I personally staked out a couple of fields with Sergeant Terry Sharpe and worked with Tony Fox on some other stuff.

The problem that we had with peacock this year involves one member,Who says he called the sheriff's department to the scene because he felt he was being treated so wrongly. He's going through the proper channels filling his complaint, as he should.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 15, 2004)

> I just want everyone to know that some of the accusations made against officers can have very serious consequences both for the officer and for the complainant if the accusations prove to be unfounded. We would like to know about these incidents so that they can be properly investigated. Often they are like "MuyGrande's" posting of the never ending story. Bubba tells Earl at the camp, Earl tells Joe at the cafe, Joe relates the story at the gun shop..etc.



The voice of logic and reason speaks!

P.S. Usually, "BUBBA" got caught with his hand in the cookie jar and is trying to save face with his freinds. 

T


----------



## B4LITE (Dec 16, 2004)

*Peta*

Maybe the Game Warden is a member of PETA? They're sneaking in everywhere. I'd have to file hunter hassment and stalking charges against them   
Does the Highway Patrol GPS your house because you own a car? What are they going to do next...don't make any suggestions, I think I messed up mentioning the HWP  
Game Warden ask me if I had a fishing license from the bank and I was way out in the lake. I waved it at him and he said can I see it and I said can you walk on water and he left. The same GameWarden checked me the day before, I think he is a senior citezen.
Call a Judge / Lawyer and see if you can file charges against him. OK, Lawyers where are you? :


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 16, 2004)

What is there to file charges on?  The GW has not broken any laws that have been mentioned here.  Some may be a little over zealouse in their job, checking people while on their stands etc, but nothing criminal to file charges on.  GW has the right to check property, check hunters, check fisherman to make  sure they are legal.  NO crime in that, just performing his/her duty.

When you go out and find your stands stolen, trail cameras stolen, or tresspassing 4W and poachers ruining your property and killing your deer, 
rememebr that you do not like to be put out when the GW performs his/her duty, so don't call them to come in and do their jobs


----------



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2004)

*The other side of the story.*

I would like to tell everyone that I have talked to Mr. Peacock on the matter I posted above concerning a member at one of my clubs filing a complaint against him.

When I posted this message I purposely did not tell the story involved for the exact reason I am posting this now. I only wanted to post the facts and those are that the neighbor club did come over to complain about Peacock and one of our members "says" that he filed a complaint against Mr. Peacock for what "He" feels" is misconduct. Those are the facts. Exactly what happened only the parties involved know.

I will say that in the story relayed to me by Mr. Peacock I see no problem what so ever in his actions that day and if right the member was wrong and peacock was doing nothing more than his JOB! The member of my club tells a very different story but one that does sound a little odd based on my prior dealings with Peacock in which he acted proper and professional.

I appreciate Robert contacting me on this, I hate to paint him in a bad light if Undeserved. Again I was only trying to post the facts, because I knew I had only heard one side of the story and that side my have been tainted.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2004)

> I will say that in the story relayed to me by Mr. Peacock I see no problem what so ever in his actions that day and if right the member was wrong and peacock was doing nothing more than his JOB! The member of my club tells a very different story but one that does sound a little odd based on my prior dealings with Peacock in which he acted proper and professional.



Yep. 

Just like the post by Huntervationist from last year when the other side (GW's) was told, the guy was just flat wrong and got caught.


T


----------



## triozoo123 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Lil overzealous here too.*

I respect these folks for what they do, however, where we hunt in Bartow Cty we have also dealt with an over zealous officer in my opinion too. Although havent seen him in 2 years now, before that, for a couple years, he would most definitely come in on you during your hunt, opening morning or not. Had him come in once on me and i only get to hunt max 10 days a yr. After hearing him rummaging through bed of truck up at road, he came and checked my license, asked about my success and other club members, then left. Of course, my hunt was over at that point late morning. After all of us met back at trucks, found in the truck bed he was plundering through, the rack my bro in law had from a wma hunt, with skull plate broke in half. I guess after few years of checking on us, he realized we were ethical hunters and has now left us alone for the past couple, so i cant complain about that, just a little more respect for legal, honest hunters while they are doing their jobs would go a long way in the gaining respect department.
triozoo123


----------

